# 2007 Elite Synergy in Alfred Tearle Camo



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

Here are some more pics of the Synergy, courtesy of WMOON. 

Alfred Tearle Edition


----------



## kiser (Jun 20, 2004)

*what's a man to do??*

I must make one mine.


----------



## bullseye7 (May 1, 2006)

Looks pretty neat, I like the green color in the riser.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Thats pretty shape looking!


----------



## Nikon Shooter (Apr 10, 2006)

That is a beauty!!!

Although I thought the AT editions all had black risers? Perhaps the black was only on the 06 models?

Either way, I like it!!!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

When are the lefties coming out?:angel:


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

I like the new cam profile! Cool!


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

I dont get it all those ""experts" said Elite was done after Aug.31. Could it be possible they had no idea what they were talking about but they still kept right on talking???


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

I like the side view of the limbs, showcase's the laminates.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

olehemlock said:


> I like the side view of the limbs, showcase's the laminates.


I just get a big red X. Can somebody post it direct?


----------



## kiser (Jun 20, 2004)

*Proof is in the pix*



ultramax said:


> I dont get it all those ""experts" said Elite was done after Aug.31. Could it be possible they had no idea what they were talking about but they still kept right on talking???


I'm loving this..
Where are they??


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> I just get a big red X. Can somebody post it direct?


I'd like to help you out but I'm at work and we are not allowed to down load any material. Check your pop blocker or hit refresh.


----------



## Nikon Shooter (Apr 10, 2006)

Recordkeeper said:


> I just get a big red X. Can somebody post it direct?


Here's all 4 pictures merged into one with Photoshop.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> I just get a big red X. Can somebody post it direct?


Your wish is my command, master :wink:


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

ultramax said:


> I dont get it all those ""experts" said Elite was done after Aug.31. Could it be possible they had no idea what they were talking about but they still kept right on talking???


Ultramax, you misunderstood... what they said was Elite was done making left handed bows after Aug. 31st.  :fencing:


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Nikon Shooter said:


> That is a beauty!!!
> 
> Although I thought the AT editions all had black risers? Perhaps the black was only on the 06 models?
> 
> Either way, I like it!!!


The first pic was the only one in AT edition. I believe the others were spring camo or something. The AT edition will be available as an option.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

man....hope this things are very hard to get after the first of the year....shouldn't be buying anymore bows


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Is there a spec sheet available????


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Interesting cams. I see there is no buss cable. Does that mean the cams are slaved to each other like other cam systems? :wink: The bow looks awesome. Too bad I stand on the right side of a bow otherwise I would consider one. :sad:


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Awesome. I love that e-leaf camo. Looks good to me, can't wait to shoot one. 

20 posts and no haters here yet  . . . maybe they are striking for higher salaries. :wink:


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Great lookin' bow. :tongue: 

Kevin, you're the man :hail:

You Elite guys must be pumped! 

:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Meleagris1 said:


> Awesome. I love that e-leaf camo. Looks good to me, can't wait to shoot one.
> 
> 20 posts and no haters here yet  . . . maybe they are striking for higher salaries. :wink:



The mods need to start banning those guys for a week or so. That will get them to grow up.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

They even upgraded the limb graghics!  What is the draw force curve like compared to the last cams?


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> The mods need to start banning those guys for a week or so. That will get them to grow up.


It has been done. Several times.:wink:


----------



## Luckie (Aug 7, 2005)

OK I'm dying here. I'm waiting on mine to show up. Come on Donna, hook a brother up..

Were are all the haters??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Recordkeeper said:


> It has been done. Several times.:wink:



That must be why this thread as gotten to 26 post with no comments from the Peanut Gallery.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Luckie said:


> OK I'm dying here. I'm waiting on mine to show up. Come on Donna, hook a brother up..
> 
> Were are all the haters??


It isn't wise to bait them. Stop picking a fight.


----------



## Luckie (Aug 7, 2005)

Good call, sorry about that.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Just to pacify the crowd

ELITE SUCKS AND KEVIN IS A CHEATER

Overall im excited about Bowtechs and Elites new bows this year. Competition is good.

(though confused that Elite still has a "binary" type cam system, but let the courts and Darton, Bowtech, Elite, etc... take care of that)


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

The cam looks awfully binaryish (if thats a word)!  Although the cam somewhat resemble the Browning cam that was on the Tornado (don't know the name)! I guess I'm not jazzed on the color scheme!!


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> Awesome. I love that e-leaf camo. Looks good to me, can't wait to shoot one.
> 
> 20 posts and no haters here yet  . . . maybe they are striking for higher salaries. :wink:


 Ahh but dont worry after they get through calling everyone who posted a broken limb thread a liar they will be back here to bash.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Kelsnore said:


> The cam looks awfully binaryish (if thats a word)!  Although the cam somewhat resemble the Browning cam that was on the Tornado (don't know the name)! I guess I'm not jazzed on the color scheme!!


I think your right, it does kind of look like the Browning cam, or maybe that Newberry cam. I will look forward to trying it.


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> 20 posts and no haters here yet  . . . maybe they are striking for higher salaries. :wink:




"Paid to post" just don't buy what it used to.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

ultramax said:


> Ahh but dont worry after they get through calling everyone who posted a broken limb thread a liar they will be back here to bash.


Can't you Eliteist's be happy when the Bowtech guys stay out of your threads?
But obviously you like when these get threads get stupid


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

ultramax said:


> Ahh but dont worry after they get through calling everyone who posted a broken limb thread a liar they will be back here to bash.


Can't you Eliteist's be happy when the Bowtech guys stay out of your threads?
But iobviously you like when these get threads get stupid


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

TTT :

please, a bit more side-view "PICS" 

ELITE : lookin' very,very nice :wink: :wink:


----------



## Leffe (Nov 5, 2005)

Maybe my next bow send me one 30/80 please
Bowtester :wink:


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*new elite*

 looks great:tongue:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Interesting.

I'm fearfull of the cams already though....not so much the design as the the shape and eccentrics.

It's gonna be crazy fast but about as smooth drawing as a pull starting a 40 horse johnson from the looks of it.

It does have that teardrop shape remniscent of the Newberry....which I disliked


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I thought the cam profile looked like a Newberry also. Didn't I read somewhere that Elite and Newberry were going to hook up and be a major force to be reckoned with in '07? Is Newberry machining the cams now?


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

crash_gsxr750 said:


> (though confused that Elite still has a "binary" type cam system, but let the courts and Darton, Bowtech, Elite, etc... take care of that)


Still don't get it do you. BowTech has rights to the name "binary" not to the cam itself. That is why Darton, Elite and probably others to follow can legally manufacture and sell the cam system they just don't call it "binary".


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

looks pretty sharp.............


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

jeff herron said:


> Still don't get it do you. BowTech has rights to the name "binary" not to the cam itself. That is why Darton, Elite and probably others to follow can legally manufacture and sell the cam system they just don't call it "binary".




Just going off what I've read here, but what I've read is that Darton owns the patent and BowTech has exclusive rights to manufacture the Binary cam system. Also, that Darton will protect those rights. AGAIN, just what I've read on this forum posted by Terry Martin.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

walks with a gi said:


> Just going off what I've read here, but what I've read is that Darton owns the patent and BowTech has exclusive rights to manufacture the Binary cam system. Also, that Darton will protect those rights. AGAIN, just what I've read on this forum posted by Terry Martin.


Correct.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

walks with a gi said:


> Just going off what I've read here, but what I've read is that Darton owns the patent and BowTech has exclusive rights to manufacture the Binary cam system. Also, that Darton will protect those rights. AGAIN, just what I've read on this forum posted by Terry Martin.



Then that makes it solid as a rock. Now let's see if the rock can roll.


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

walks with a gi said:


> Just going off what I've read here, but what I've read is that Darton owns the patent and BowTech has exclusive rights to manufacture the Binary cam system. Also, that Darton will protect those rights. AGAIN, just what I've read on this forum posted by Terry Martin.


Yes I've read the same thing and I believe it is true. However Elite does not not call it "binary". BowTech can manufacture the cams and call them "binary". No one else can use the name. Elite can manufacture the cam system that Darton has the patent on and pay Darton royalties they just can't call it "binary" because BowTech has a right to the name not the system. I've also read, just a rumor, that many other bow companies are going to be using the cam system Bowtech calls "binary". If it is true they will all be paying Darton royalties but none will be called "binary" because, you guessed it, Bowtech owns the right to that name.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

> It's gonna be crazy fast but about as smooth drawing as a pull starting a 40 horse johnson from the looks of it.


LMAO KJ --- I'm glad I finished eating that apple before I read that one. Woulda been wiping it off the monitor.

That's exactly why I sold that SB1 single cam I had. There is a resemblance.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

jeff herron said:


> Yes I've read the same thing and I believe it is true. However Elite does not not call it "binary". BowTech can manufacture the cams and call them "binary". No one else can use the name. Elite can manufacture the cam system that Darton has the patent on and pay Darton royalties they just can't call it "binary" because BowTech has a right to the name not the system. I've also read, just a rumor, that many other bow companies are going to be using the cam system Bowtech calls "binary". If it is true they will all be paying Darton royalties but none will be called "binary" because, you guessed it, Bowtech owns the right to that name.


The deal about the use of the "binary" name would be more of a copyright issue; since Darton is talking in patent language (and I highly doubt they own the name "binary"), I expect it is the technology (rather than the name) which they are licensing to Bowtech.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

jeff herron said:


> Yes I've read the same thing and I believe it is true. However Elite does not not call it "binary". BowTech can manufacture the cams and call them "binary". No one else can use the name. Elite can manufacture the cam system that Darton has the patent on and pay Darton royalties they just can't call it "binary" because BowTech has a right to the name not the system. I've also read, just a rumor, that many other bow companies are going to be using the cam system Bowtech calls "binary". If it is true they will all be paying Darton royalties but none will be called "binary" because, you guessed it, Bowtech owns the right to that name.


The binary name was never the issue, elite called the cam system K8 from the beginning. From what i read, Bowtech was supposed to have exlusive rights to the cam design. I dont understand how Elite was able to get around this, because it is still generaly the same came system.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

mq32hunter said:


> The binary name was never the issue, elite called the cam system K8 from the beginning. From what i read, Bowtech was supposed to have exlusive rights to the cam design. I dont understand how Elite was able to get around this, because it is still generaly the same came system.


I dont see much difference between "pre" and "post" court decision Elites.....a lil but not too much, not saying it is a bad thing but, I don't think they got "around it" or found a loop hole.
IMHO, I think they are waiting and seeing if they are gonna get pursued again for the cams.
Legal battles are way too expensive now days and they may just get away with the cams if no one wants t ospend $$$ and time in courts.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

I guess I was under the impression that the acutal trial has not occured, it was just the pretrial to determine if there was enough evidence to pursue.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*I dont know all the specifics.......*

whatever it was....They (Elite) were told to make changes and not to sell the other models from what I gathered.


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

jeff herron said:


> Still don't get it do you. BowTech has rights to the name "binary" not to the cam itself. That is why Darton, Elite and probably others to follow can legally manufacture and sell the cam system they just don't call it "binary".


THIS IS JUST A QUESTION.. NOT BASHING...

if this is true. then they still could have continued making the same cams as in the 06s. becuse they were called "K8" cams..

im a little confused. though..lol


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

mq32hunter said:


> The binary name was never the issue, elite called the cam system K8 from the beginning. From what i read, Bowtech was supposed to have exlusive rights to the cam design. I dont understand how Elite was able to get around this, because it is still generaly the same came system.


I have NEVER posted on a thead that even remotely had anything to do with BowTech-----why are you in every single Elite thead I read. And you're in there over and over and over AD NAUSEAM. Get a life. Sell your bow. Buy an Elite. Change your AT name. Get a chick. And then get lost. Your critical analysis skills are about as poor as your legal knowledge. We will be fine without your help in future threads. It's October and the 2007 Elites are available now. Run boy, run.


----------



## C.K (Aug 17, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Lung Buster 371 (Feb 11, 2006)

NCBuckNBass said:


> I have NEVER posted on a thead that even remotely had anything to do with BowTech-----why are you in every single Elite thead I read. And you're in there over and over and over AD NAUSEAM. Get a life. Sell your bow. Buy an Elite. Change your AT name. Get a chick. And then get lost. Your critical analysis skills are about as poor as your legal knowledge. We will be fine without your help in future threads. It's October and the 2007 Elites are available now. Run boy, run.


WHEW! Thats being pretty rough!!!!


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

mq32hunter said:


> The binary name was never the issue, elite called the cam system K8 from the beginning.


Exactly, it's not an issue as long as it's not called "binary". Look at it this way, why would anyone start up a million $ + company with illegal technology knowing they would be shut down?


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

> Exactly, it's not an issue as long as it's not called "binary". Look at it this way, why would anyone start up a million $ + company with illegal technology knowing they would be shut down?


What statements are you drawing this conclusion from?


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

jeff herron said:


> Exactly, it's not an issue as long as it's not called "binary". Look at it this way, why would anyone start up a million $ + company with illegal technology knowing they would be shut down?


 Did you look at the 06 Elites? Looked like Kinkos were making them for Elite.

There is a big difference between copyrighting a name and protecting that and using a patented cam system without permission.

RecordKeeper and Dartonman have both said that the technology, ie cam system itself, is what Bowtech has exclusive rights to. The name "binary" might be copyrighted as well, dont know, dont care.

Now i dont pretend to know anymore than what has been reported by what i would deem reputable sources, ie Recordkeeper and dartonman, so if they say Bowtech has exclusive rights to the cam system, then i believe they do.

So maybe its not me that doesnt get it  but in the end "IT" will get sorted out.


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

I draw my conclusions from what Terry Martin posted on the agreement between Darton an Bowtech and the fact that this agreement was not part of the lawsuit between Bowtech and Elite. Also the owner of the patent, Darton, has had more than a year to stop Elite from using the technology. They haven't therefore I believe Elite will, is, using the technonogy called "binary" as the k8 cam and will have to, or is already is paying royalties to Darton for the use.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

jeff herron said:


> I draw my conclusions from what Terry Martin posted on the agreement between Darton an Bowtech and the fact that this agreement was not part of the lawsuit between Bowtech and Elite. Also the owner of the patent, Darton, has had more than a year to stop Elite from using the technology. They haven't therefore I believe Elite will, is, using the technonogy called "binary" as the k8 cam and will have to, or is already is paying royalties to Darton for the use.


So you dont know forsure is what your saying, you dont know for a fact that darton isnt going to protect Bowtechs "exclusivity" rights (if for a fact that they have them)

I just want to make sure i get it straight, YOU DONT KNOW but your guessing.


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

This is getting hairy. I wish BowTech or Darton would come on here and sort this. All this *****in is getting old.


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

> I draw my conclusions from what Terry Martin posted on the agreement between Darton an Bowtech and the fact that this agreement was not part of the lawsuit between Bowtech and Elite. Also the owner of the patent, Darton, has had more than a year to stop Elite from using the technology. They haven't therefore I believe Elite will, is, using the technology called "binary" as the k8 cam and will have to, or is already is paying royalties to Darton for the use.


That doesn't seem to be in-line with what archery history is saying here:



> I have been asked by Rex Darlington, Darton Archery, to post current patent licensing information to minimize rumors and speculation.
> 
> Darton has a number of patents. Several companies are licensed under the CPS and other patents.
> To clarify, Darton is licensing Bowtech to produce the current *design* marketed as the “Binary Cam” Bowtech will be licensed for the current design under patent #6990970-B1.
> ...



I uderstand "design" to be the object of the prepositonal phrase "to produce the current *design*" and the term "Binary Cam" being part of the perfect participle describing design in that sentence. The intention of that sentence is to illustrate that the design is patented, not the name, which would, in fact, be trade-marked. 

I'm not trying to insult you or anger you. I'm trying to remain open minded until a court ruling comes about, but I can't see anyway to interperet the statements the same way you have.

Respectfully,

EricO


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

crash_gsxr750 said:


> Now i dont pretend to know anymore than what has been reported by what i would deem reputable sources, ie Recordkeeper and dartonman, so if they say Bowtech has exclusive rights to the cam system, then i believe they do.


You might be putting words into their mouths. At this point I don't think they have said with absolute certainty that that is the case. It would be monumentally stupid for Elite to manufacture patented technology without permission. I don't believe for one second that is the case. I also want to apologize for the "don't get it statement" it wasn't necessary.


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

EricO, thanks for digging that up I looked earlier and couldn't remember where it was. The words "current design" leaves the door wide open for a future design "k8" or whatever any other bow manufacturer wants to call it after they have changed the "current design". Of course all have to be lisenced through Darton. Interesting current design is mentioned three times.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

jeff herron said:


> EricO, thanks for digging that up I looked earlier and couldn't remember where it was. The words "current design" leaves the door wide open for a future design "k8" or whatever any other bow manufacturer wants to call it after they have changed the "current design". Of course all have to be lisenced through Darton. Interesting current design is mentioned three times.


it doesnt matter "current" or "future" as long as the cams are tied together, ie binary, its Dartons patent and they can do whatever they want.


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

crash_gsxr750 said:


> it doesnt matter "current" or "future" as long as the cams are tied together, ie binary, its Dartons patent and they can do whatever they want.


I agree.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Its amazing to me that a company like Darton, that has many significant patents to its credit, is not able to do more with their own line.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> Its amazing to me that a company like Darton, that has many significant patents to its credit, is not able to do more with their own line.


Why bother, when you can license your tech to other companies and cash checks. Think about it having a bow company with all that overhead vs having a couple guys/ladies with great ideas and patent all that and cash them royality checks.


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

Why hasn't Darton already had Elite in court?


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> Its amazing to me that a company like Darton, that has many significant patents to its credit, is not able to do more with their own line.


Must be easier to take in the money this way! No new ideas to come up with!:wink:


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Doc Holliday said:


> Why hasn't Darton already had Elite in court?


Im guessing its going to mean more money in thier pockets in the future.


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

NCBuckNBass said:


> I have NEVER posted on a thead that even remotely had anything to do with BowTech-----why are you in every single Elite thead I read. And you're in there over and over and over AD NAUSEAM. Get a life. Sell your bow. Buy an Elite. Change your AT name. Get a chick. And then get lost. Your critical analysis skills are about as poor as your legal knowledge. We will be fine without your help in future threads. It's October and the 2007 Elites are available now. Run boy, run.


:darkbeer: This ones for you NC!


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

ultramax said:


> Im guessing its going to mean more money in thier pockets in the future.


A few more binaries sold adding up$$$ then wammo lawsuit! Wait till the dollars are high then collect! Really I don't know about there strategy but I think there could be something coming.

Alittle off topic but....didn't newberry post a month or 2 ago that they would have binaries this year? what happened to that. I've heard they have a new 1.5 system for 07 but not of any binaries.


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

elkreaper said:


> A few more binaries sold adding up$$$ then wammo lawsuit! Wait till the dollars are high then collect! Really I don't know about there strategy but I think there could be something coming.


You don't know jack. Come back when you have something worth saying.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

From what I understand, the reason Elite is still using the "binary" is that it never should have been patented by Darton. Previous drawings are the "loop hole" they are planning on using. That same "loop hole" is why supposedly there are going to be more binary systems coming from at least 7 different companies next year (as rumor has it).:darkbeer:


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

TOOL said:


> From what I understand, the reason Elite is still using the "binary" is that it never should have been patented by Darton. Previous drawings are the "loop hole" they are planning on using. That same "loop hole" is why supposedly there are going to be more binary systems coming from at least 7 different companies next year (as rumor has it).:darkbeer:


Except Kevins previous art was used for a patent that he abandoned. If you file for a patent you had better be ready to follow through because if you abandon it than the material cannot be used as prior art. He also worked for bowtech while developing binaries GIVING bowtech intelectual property.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

elkreaper said:


> Except Kevins previous art was used for a patent that he abandoned. If you file for a patent you had better be ready to follow through because if you abandon it than the material cannot be used as prior art. He also worked for bowtech while developing binaries GIVING bowtech intelectual property.


Not Kevins previos art. U.S. patent # 6,990,425 Ketchum and more to be disclosed at a future date. You think Darton will risk the silvers they got from BT to fight all these Co that will have cams similar to K8 cams, civil court is very expensive. My guess is Richard knows about allthe previous info just like Kevin and they are probably sharin it with 5+ other manufacturers(herd strength) to get many "K8 like" cams out there. Oh and there has been NO ruling on "intellectual property" actual the judge simply decreed the two parties come to an agreement aka the change in "apperence" of cams, limb angle, etc etc
07 is gonna be fun!


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

L-Train has spoken. Now I can sit this one out again. :thumbs_up


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Is it just me or do those limbs seem to jump out and grab you...... I really like the limbs and have no idea why. It is almost like they are calling my name....... There is just something to them and I have to figure it out.......


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

I've been reading this for a long time, and now that i have a better understanding of patents here is what I think.

- A patent is a patent only once it has been challenged or enforced... a lot of company in my industry obtain patents that can easily be challenged due to prior art, but the cost of court can be enough dissuasion... just look at the High Country/Newberry roller guard patent - it was issued in the last 5 years even though Martin used it in the 80's...

- Only the claims of a pettent is applicable. If you read carefully, you can find loopholes... I found one on the Binary, but I won't tell as I cannot know if it would work.

TomG


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

TomG said:


> I've been reading this for a long time, and now that i have a better understanding of patents here is what I think.
> 
> - A patent is a patent only once it has been challenged or enforced... a lot of company in my industry obtain patents that can easily be challenged due to prior art, but the cost of court can be enough dissuasion... just look at the High Country/Newberry roller guard patent - it was issued in the last 5 years even though Martin used it in the 80's...
> 
> ...


My two cents....take it for what it is worth....

I am author and co-owner of US Patent Number 5.433,441...

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...sen+AND+TTL/putter&RS=IN/olsen+AND+TTL/putter

A patent provides protection that the owner/asignee may enforce only through civil litigation. If I feel my patent is being violated by another company, it is up to me to enforce my intellectual property rights protected by my patent. There may be some instances where the justice department may become involved, but those would be rare overall and certainly non-existent on the archery (or in my case, golf) world.

The rights that a patent protects are set forth in the claims section of the patent. It affords no rights outside those claimed. If a company is sued for violating a patent, they may choose to utilize prior art as a defence to challenge the validity of the patent rights claimed by the patent owner.

Hope this helps,
Chris


----------

